# MTD 600-679 Transaxle



## mitrophybowhunt (Aug 19, 2008)

I need some help folks!

While I was cutting my grass on Saturday I turned a corner and all of a sudden I heard a clunk. The tractor started to make a grinding noise and then the drive belt started to smoke. Upon inspection the aluminum housing broke in 2 pieces.

I dropped the transaxle and inspected all the gears. I think I can get the housing welded up but I am not sure about the differencial. Here are some pictures that I took. Is the axle supposed to be fixed or does the pictures look normal?

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## mitrophybowhunt (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitrophybowhunt _
> *I need some help folks!
> 
> While I was cutting my grass on Saturday I turned a corner and all of a sudden I heard a clunk. The tractor started to make a grinding noise and then the drive belt started to smoke. Upon inspection the aluminum housing broke in 2 pieces.
> ...


Also, forgot to add there are 2 618-0073 transaxles on ebay right now. Will this work for a 618-0163? Especially if I only need the housing and the differential?


----------

